# What CPT codes would be billed for this?



## alysonrs (Dec 17, 2015)

I realize the dx codes are ICD-9, but I am most interested in the correct CPT codes for this.  Any help would be appreciated.

Pre-op. Diagnosis: 

1.356.9 Peripheral Neuropathy 
2.353.6 Phantom limb pain 
3.729.5 Pain, Lower extremities 

Post-op. Diagnosis: 

1.Same as pre-op diagnosis 

Operation: 

1.Electronic stimulation of the lower extremities 

Indications: 
59 year old with symptoms of phantom limb pain presents for weekly electroanalgesic therapy. 

Details of Procedure: 
The medical device used specific pre-programmed software algorithms to bioelectrically trigger different desired physiological mechanisms of actions from frequencies starting at .1 Hz - .5 Hz (for stimulation) then changed throughout the treatment to include a 5,000 Hz frequency for 15 min. treatment. A High Definition frequency generator (HDfg) was used to produce much higher frequencies, (8,300 Hz). Carrier frequency and intensity(dosage) was matched to the appropriate level at the time of treatment.
The patient was placed in the prone position on the exam table. Up to eight 5"x8" electrode pads, were placed on the treatment sites per protocol. Electroanalgesia (EA) was accomplished by placing the electrodes over the treatment area for up to 25 minutes. The strength of EA treatment was reduced to the ability of the affected nerves to transmit pain signals and, promote healing by means of the depolarization on the nerve cells.
The Neuromed electroanalgesia syatem was used to deliver specific pre-programmed software algorithms to bioelectrically trigger different desired physiological mechanisms of actions from frequencies starting at .1 Hz - .5 Hz (for stimulation) then changed throughout the treatment to include a 5,000 Hz frequency for 15 minute treatment. Electroanalgesia frequencies ranged in the low (<2,000 Hz) and medium frequencies(2,000 - 100,000 Hz) . Carrier frequency and intensity(dosage) was matched to the appropriate level at the time of treatment. 

Complications: 
None 

Notes: 
Patient tolerated the procedure well


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 17, 2015)

97014x2 or 97032x2 I believe for commercial. At least that's what the Neuromed electroanalgesia machine manufacturer lists on one of their presentations

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vLQv7OpdexioTGm1yJmDHg&bvm=bv.110151844,d.cWw


----------

